# Intellution FIX 7.0



## GoKitAFly (Jan 29, 2007)

I am looking for a copy of this software. I need to study up for a contract job I have and I can't find this software anywhere. For anyone not familiar with this software it is a GE product used for Systems Integration and it is out of circulation so I can't get a copy from them.


----------

